# Foothill Flyers Ride. November 17th 9:00am



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2018)

Tighten that chain and fix that annoying rattle for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride ride, Nov 17th. The weather is starting to cool down (FINALLY!!!), so we're switching back to morning rides for the Fall. Meet up @~9:00am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Be ready to head out ~9:30am for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat & cocktails. Hope to see you there! Don't forget your locks!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Tighten that chain and fix that annoying rattle for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride ride, Nov 17th. The weather is starting to cool down (FINALLY!!!), so we're switching back to morning rides for the Fall. Meet up @~9:00am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Be ready to head out ~9:30pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat & cocktails. Hope to see you there! Don't forget your lights and locks!



Is it a day ride, or a night ride? @fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Is it a day ride, or a night ride? @fordmike65



Well...bike guys sure can gab. I bet they wouldn't mind talking bikes for 12 1/2hrs


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 13, 2018)

I might make it.........nite time wasn't good for me.....


----------



## the2finger (Nov 14, 2018)

Well shoot, Got a Shelby club meeting


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I might make it.........nite time wasn't good for me.....



Well; I wanna know; because a.m. rides are nice on the San Gabriel River Trail.
Are you makin' the trip??


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Well; I wanna know; because a.m. rides are nice on the San Gabriel River Trail.
> Are you makin' the trip?




I'm still cypherin.............it is warmer there!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2018)

Yeah, bad timing.
I've got a Palm Society meeting on the 17th.
They call this guys garden,
 Jurassic Park/ The Lost World,
 So, it's definitely one not to be missed.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 17, 2018)

@fordmike65 @tripple3 
Not going to make it, too much activity at Mi Casa............


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2018)

Have fun today guys! Wish I could've taken the day off but I've got broken down Fords to fix. Be sure to post up lots o' pics!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 17, 2018)

So is anyone going?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> So is anyone going?



Scott is. I believe Mark is too. I'm sure others will ride.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm out


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> I'm out





rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 902914


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 17, 2018)

Im out


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2018)

You should stream the ride and I'll wear VR glasses.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi Ho Silver!

The Lone Ranger waiting for Tonto


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2018)




----------

